# Conan-style name generator?



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 29, 2006)

I need a Conan-style femme fatale for my next adventure. Specifically, I need a pirate queen to be a fellow prisoner in a ruined city in the desert controlled by cultists. (Inspired by REH's "Red Nails.") But I don't want to actually use one of Howard's pirate/thief women.

Any suggestions on where to find a generator or list or a way to fake up a name? This is the obligatory sexy fellow thief who betrays the heroes (by running off with one or more horses and the treasure) at the end character. Since the player characters' long-term plan is to head to Freeport anyway, I figure she can be a recurring character.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cildarith (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Whizbang, squid.org has a Hyboria name generator that ought to be useful.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank ya much!


----------



## Wik (Nov 29, 2006)

My god, those are the coolest name generators EVER.


----------



## Jim Hague (Nov 29, 2006)

So, _so_ added to bookmarks.  Thankya, sah!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmm, I think I'll be going with "Bele" from that generator. It's evocative of "Belit" without being a direct reference to REH's most famous pirate queen.

And I agree, excellent site. I didn't realize at first that was the same guy who created the Goblin Workshop for WoW.


----------

